# dark feet



## Dunn (May 23, 2011)

i have some pigeons with some very dark color feet never seen this yet still new to the racing end here


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, that is the dirty gene. It makes the skin darker or black and darkens the feathers as well.


----------



## birdofthegauntlet (Jul 10, 2012)

I have a bird with that too, his feet are almost black. ? Never seen that before. Dirty gene.


----------



## Dunn (May 23, 2011)

i have a few like this just never seen it before thought it was neat so is there any thing speacial you can do with them like i mean breeding for certain strains of colors that are darker or something ???


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, it is very important in bringing out certain colors like kite bronze, almond, jet blacks, and ice. It's dominant so it easily takes over a loft.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Dunn - I have moved your thread to Pigeon and Dove Genetics where you should get more responses.


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

It is very important to state that the feet of dirty birds do not stay black, but become red (just like the feet of other pigeons). This usually happens with or before the first moult.


----------

